# Which Binoculars for Field?



## Roswood (Aug 24, 2010)

Switched to 10X42 last year...

Sent from my BlackBerry 9630 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2-STROKE (Aug 17, 2006)

I run 10x42. The best thing you can do is try every set out in the case at your local shop or store cheapest to most expensive. Our eyes are all different so it can be difficult to make recommendations. Find that works best for you.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

I use 12X50s. I won't use anything lower in power after using these for the past 4 years. I have 10X42s also and there is just no comparison with lower powers.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

What the others have said! I like the 50mm objective, Alpen is my brand of choice!


----------



## BowStrapped (Aug 3, 2010)

My Vortex Vulture 10x56 were well worth the wait and I upgraded from an old pair of Nikon 10x50.

Here's my review with pics.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1311807


----------



## tcrew (Apr 24, 2011)

My 8x43 and 10x43 binoculars work perfectly for me


----------



## canse (Sep 9, 2008)

10X42 here. Get the best optics you can ($$$$) just cry once and be happy the rest of the time...
C


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I currently have 8.5x50s. They work well but I will upgrade one day to a pair of 10x or 12x. There are a lot of times I just can't quite make out all the arrows in the target and which one is which. The 10s or 12s would definitely help in that regard.

My two brand recommendations are Alpen or Vortex. I also have to agree with canse. Go ahead and drop the coin on really good glass now and you won;t have to worry about it again for quite some time.


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

For most, the 10X is probably the best. 12X is more difficult to hold steady without a rest to help. 8X would be my second choice.


----------



## hawks667 (Jul 18, 2009)

A little trick is to hold your bow against your body with the string facing you then balance your binos on your bow......makes it easy to hold them steady...even with 10 power....

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk


----------



## SEC (Jul 13, 2007)

hawks667 said:


> A little trick is to hold your bow against your body with the string facing you then balance your binos on your bow......makes it easy to hold them steady...even with 10 power....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk


Great tip Hawks


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

hawks667 said:


> A little trick is to hold your bow against your body with the string facing you then balance your binos on your bow......makes it easy to hold them steady...even with 10 power....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk


Sure is. It makes my 12X seem like a spotting scope. If i call it you can pretty much write it down.


----------



## 187 BOWHUNTER (Feb 13, 2011)

I love my Vortex Vipers 8x42


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

I use a set of Vortex Kaibab HD's, 15x56. Nice tool to have for field.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

+1 on SteveID's choice . Personally I wouldn't go less than a 12x50 for field, but that's my eyesight. If I go less than 12x then it starts getting difficult for me to spot some arrows in shadowy, wooded field conditions.

>>-------->


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

CHPro said:


> +1 on SteveID's choice . Personally I wouldn't go less than a 12x50 for field, but that's my eyesight. If I go less than 12x then it starts getting difficult for me to spot some arrows in shadowy, wooded field conditions.
> 
> >>-------->


Heck it should be most peoples pick honestly. Eyesight or not. I can't tell you how many times I have seen people make REALLY bad calls for others using 8-10X binos. Yes you can check your own arrows. But if someone shoots an arrow and calls it in how many people check it anyway for themselves? I do unless I am positive or really trust the people in my group. But it's part of my shot routine to check, plus I have learned that most people don't really do a good job on calling arrows lol


----------



## wozie (Jul 21, 2005)

I have Nikon 10X42,at the longer distances it is difficult to tell whose arrows are who's. 50 yards ok after that it gets difficult. I think if I had it to do over I would definitly get the 12X50.


----------

